# 4 Month Old



## Domg (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a four month old pup, he is a mix between a Australian shepeard, and some larger bread. I rescued him from an animal shelter and was wondering if anyone could explain in great detail the best ways that you have found to train basic obedience. Also, i have a house full of people that will probably spoil him, so i try to let ozzy know that i am his dominant.

He is trained to pee outside, but he still whines occasionaly in the kennel, but he is ignored untill he stops crying. Also he no longer jumps on me, but my other family members he still jumps on. If we have a staring contest i always win, he now knows to look away. And thats about all i can think of now, just looking for some help. Based on his maturity and growth i might take him to a FF trainer and see if he can join me in the field.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What all are you looking to train? Just sit stay come etc? or are you saying like field stuff. You say you want to take him the the field so Im not sure which you are refering to..

You have come to the right place for the advice,


----------



## Domg (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, I duck hunt out of a boat, and sometimes goose out of a cornfield. I planned on getting a Lab to have trained to hunt with me. But i saved this little guy and he is very energetic and seems to love to fetch.

So first and foremost i want him to just be obedient, sit, stay, heel, come. the basics.

But if he hits the 10, 11, or 12 month mark and seems to be fine with the water and around guns i would like to give him a shot at enjoying the thrills of duck hunitng like i do.

If he is proficient in obedience i will take him to a retriever trainer. So any advice in as great depth as possible would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would say the best place for you to get your advice is from a book. I can sit here and write pages on pages about how to train a dog. I would say go to scheels and get a book on basic obedience. If you read it fist hand and see the pictutres of the training you will be way better off. It is hard to sit and type every little detail. I would say once you get your dog back from the trainer, he will give you advice and tell you what to and what not to do. There are many websites that have in depth info on everything from the basics all the way up to blind retreves. I would much rather see you get a good book than have me and everyone else type it out. I am not a professional, and I don't know the temperment of your dog, so what has worked for me might not suit that breed. I have trained labs and English Setters. Both breeds had good lines with a ton of natural ability, so some of the basics were skipped.

I would say find a good book or video I have a few if you are in Fargo I would be willing to help. Any more specific questions I will be happy to try and help.

Mike


----------

